# Look what I found today



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I found these at an estate sale on my way to HF today. Paid $5 for them. The only markings are "drop forged" and "japan".
I assume they are "junk" but they will clean up nice and serve me for some time to come.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Actually I think those chisels are similar to what HF sells for $7:laughing:
So anyway I bought my router template guides at HF. Now all I need is an adapter:huh:
Does anyone have a sketchup of a home made base plate to fit the adapter enclosed with the set?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use these*









*Router Base With Centering Pin*

Pre-drilled for most any router, this plate also includes
a smartly designed centering pin that centers the guide to the router collet. Install a Porter-Cable style guide bushing
(not included), use the centering pin to line-up the base plate to the collet, install your bit for perfect alignment. Plate has a 1-3/16" dia. center hole that will accept our inlay or template guide kit.*escription* *Price*​ *Quantity*​ *1051* 
*Router Base With Centering Pin* www.ptreeusa.com
​ *$19.99* 

Here's another: http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v415-0306/router_table_systems

​


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

what is the diameter of the ring with four holes (top left)?


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Thanks woodnthings.
But I have spent enough for right now. I want to make my own plate and I want to use the adapter that came with the HF bushings. The enclosed pics show the adapter...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You could make one if..*

You had a router with a guide bushing. Unfortunately you need one to make one. A lathe would work, but you'd need one of those too... 
The reason for the larger adapter is to accommodate larger diameter cutters in the same base plate. The PC bushings are standard at 1 3/16" if I recall. I don't have a solution to this problem myself, maybe someone else? :blink: bill
BTW Plexiglass is not user friendly, gums up and welds back on itself when scroll sawn and cracks easily. Polycarbonate or Lexan is a lot better.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I'll take this set back tomorrow and get the one with no adapter. It just bugs the heck out of me that the adapter in this set makes no sense. O well.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You are still gonna have a problem*

creating the recessed opening in your plate to accept the PC style bushings. And you need an accurate method to center the opening on the router collect. Otherwise you'll get a different dimension when you rotate the router and base. That's why they make a tapered brass pin to center the bushing in the opening. That's why I recommended the set from ptree. It's money well spent and takes no time from other projects. :thumbsup: bill
this one: http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerAcc.htm#1051


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I think I have read enough to have an idea how to make a base. 
I would use my current base for a template for the shape and mounting holes. Then I would mount it and then plunge a 1/4" bit through the center. Then I would use the thing in the picture, below, to cut the 1-3/8" hole. Then I would open it a little wider to create the outline of the recess and then clean it out with a forstner bit.
Does that sound reasonable?
I don't have anywhere around here to buy just a base plate, that I can find.


----------

